# 1st Grow Ever, Northern Lights in hempy buckets...



## MisterZ (Dec 11, 2009)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=583075#post583075

So I'm done with the grow room (above) and just got the seeds in today and I'm gonna try to do this.  Not only is this my first time with marijuana, but I don't have any real gardening experience.  But I do pay attention to detail, and I've done enough research that I should be okay.

I purchased 5 northern lights seeds, feminized, and I have been unsuccessful in germinating my bag seeds.  I plan to do the paper towel method, I'm gonna put the seeds in paper towels that is wet and then put a bowl over it to seal out the light.  I then put it in front of the heating vent to keep the seeds around 80 degrees or so.  

A few questions:

1.  What is the ideal temperature, and can it drop at night?

2.  When do I move it from the dark and into the light?  I have 3 75 watt flouros in a closet that I was going to use for seedling growth.

3.  I'm using hempy buckets for the grow.  What do I grow the seedlings in before I transplant to the hempy bucket?  What age should I transplant them to the hempy bucket?  

4.  Should I treat the water that the seeds soak in for a specific ph?

Any other tips would help.


----------



## Locked (Dec 11, 2009)

I germ my beans right in soil now but I used to do the paper towel method...I wld just dampen the paper towel with distilled water that I ph to 6.5 and then place the seeds in the pt and put it in a zip lock baggie and into a sock draw...I never kept an eye on temps...but the need to be kept warm but not hot. As for when to move them into the light...I put them under cfl's as soon as they get  and go into the soil if using the wet pt method and if germing in soil they start out under cfl's...they can handle cfl's right away..it is HID lighting that they need to be kept from in the early stages.


----------



## homegrownhomer (Dec 11, 2009)

northen lights is one of my fav strains dude ill be pulling up a chair for this! good luck man all the best


----------



## CungaBreath (Dec 12, 2009)

You picked a nice strain for your first grow, very forgiving from what I've been told. Growing some right now, so feel free to stop in.
Best of luck with your ladies :watchplant:


----------



## Trafic (Dec 12, 2009)

Don't worry if it takes a little longer than you expect.  I always get nervous when I germ seeds.  I keep the temp near 75 but I've had it drop to 60 before for a night with no ill effects.

i would keep the seeds in either a solo cup or a jiffy pot until the first real leaves start, then transplant them.

As for treating the water check the PH first.  My tap water works fine untreated.

Most of them end up just fine every time.  NL was the first strain i did and it came out great.  Good luck.


----------



## MisterZ (Dec 12, 2009)

I put them in the paper towels and I'm just waiting to plant them!

When I put them in a solo cup, can I use the same vermaculite/perlite combo that I'm going to use in the buckets?  I'm trying to avoid using soil.


----------



## Locked (Dec 12, 2009)

MisterZ said:
			
		

> I put them in the paper towels and I'm just waiting to plant them!
> 
> When I put them in a solo cup, can I use the same vermaculite/perlite combo that I'm going to use in the buckets?  I'm trying to avoid using soil.



I wld think that wld be fine...but I hve never grown in hempy buckets...


----------



## MisterZ (Dec 14, 2009)

So I've checked on my seeds and they are splitting and coming out.  It's amazing how much easier commercial seeds are to germinate than bag seeds.  

I have one that has a root of about 1/4" coming out so I'm going to transport it to the rockwool cubes that I have.  Right now those cubes are soaking in water with a pH of about 6. Just a few stupid questions:

1) Which direction should the seed face?  Do I face the sprout up or down?

2) Where should I put the seedling once I transplant it?  I have a closet that has 3 75-watt flouros, should I put them under there 24/7 for the first few weeks?  That was what I was planning.  The temperature in there stays between 60-65F.

Any help would be appreciated!

Mark


----------



## gangalama (Dec 14, 2009)

definately place sprout downwards, thats the root. 24/7 lighting is fine so is 18/6. dont over or under water, and dont use any nutes for a while. youll be fine, goodluck with the grow!!!


----------

